# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Moss Ball aka Marimo Balls

## RRG

Anyone here have any experiences growing Moss Ball aka Marimo Balls/Tribbles (Cladophora aegagropila)? I recently bought this moss---well algae actually--and I suppose to try do research before I buy any aquarium plants, but I couldnt resist. :P When I did research about this plant in the internet it has some conflicting information. It says it can grow in a low-light tank, but others said it required a high-light tank. Can it really grow in a low-light tank? Others said that, Sometimes non-balling moss is rolled together and sold as marimo balls.  :Confused:  How do I know if I have a genuine Marimo Balls? So far, the Marimo Balls look great in the foreground of my tank. Hopefully, this Moss Ball doesnt dispense its current shape, separate and attack my plants like a Brush or Fuzz algae.

----------


## Green Baron

I heard it does not require too much light but you must turn it once in a while to prevent the bottom part from turning brown.

----------


## aryanggie

the moss ball need high light,and make sure the ball not infected with algae,cos once the moss indfected...it will loose from the algae,and the algae will win....so your moss wil die forever....

my frend can cut it to two,and the moss will make aball and become a two little moss ball.  :Laughing:

----------


## rthien

I have 2 since I got my 4 footer tank in August 2003. And they have grown pretty big. It used to be the size of a golf ball and now it is as large as a tennis ball.

I have a chiller (24C) and very strong MH (300W) light. I notice that with strong light, the ball actually forms bubbles but not to the extend of pearling like Riccia. Every now and then, when conditions are right, the ball floats up since it traps air/oxygen. This usually happens after I have cleaned the balls by squeezing the ball several times in clear water. I let the ball expand and suck up clean water in the process. After that, it forms the bubbles and then it "may" float up and get moved around by the current.

I don't dose my tank much. Every now and then, I just dump some TMG if I see my other plants not doing well. I must say that the Marimo balls are the easiest things to look after.

Cheers,

Roger

----------


## Hariedy

On behalf of *PetLogis International* *Ltd* we really have the honor to cooperate, and strengthen our mutual business cooperation.
Your cooperation will help both of us to distribute our unique high quality cladophora moss balls in all possible available markets.
Our prices are cheap and advantage. 
Hereby as attached our best unique plant check it and contact us once interested. We are one of the unique suppliers who enable 
To supply and secure some especial rare plants which often need extremely effort, power, and time to collect it looks like our fresh, 
Green Cladophora moss balls.
We would like to propose our best high quality moss balls, belongs to several sizes as follows:

*Sizes: 2-3cm with price 0.25 EUR (weight of 1000 pieces 10-15kg)*
*Sizes: 3-4cm with price 0.30 EUR (weight of 1000pieces is 15-20kg)* 
*Sizes: 4-5cm with price 0.35 EUR (weight of 1000 pieces is 25-30kg)*
*Sizes: 4-7cm with price 0.45 EUR (weight of 1000 pieces is 35-45kg)*
*Sizes: 7-10cm with price 1.15 EUR (weight of 1000 pieces is 55-65kg)*
*Sizes: 10-12cm with prices 1.75 EUR (weight of 1000 pieces 110-130kg)*
*Sizes: 12-15cm with prices 1.95 EUR (weight of 1000 pieces 150-170kg)*
We draw your kind attention, that concerning all possible sizes you will get it in very good quality totally 
100% green, fresh, clean and well selected the minimum order 1000pieces.
We are ready to transfer our moss balls legally to all destinations by air.
_This nature of plants packed sufficiently in Styrofoam cartons__ t__o keep the sufficient temperature._
We often deal with shipments as live plants and perishable, and for that we prepare all sshipments 
Only after collect all required payments include value of goods, and transportation charges.
We already export to US and Far East by air, and EU. 
Your reply highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.
Best regards. Ahmed Hariedy
On behalf of *PetLogis International* *Ltd*
E-mail: [email protected]
Mobile:36 30 5943899
Skype: hariedy2

----------


## Neondagger

1000 piece. lol i dun open a farm sia

----------


## Robert Paul Hudson

It does NOT require high light. It grows under very minimal light. Some people have kept them in simple bowls of water with no overhead light at all growing only from the light in the room. They do grow extremely slowly though. There have always been rumors for years of "fake" marimo balls, however it is always from people who really know nothing about the plant. In Japan it is a protected specie and banned from being sold, however this plant is also native to cold water lakes in northern Europe and Iceland. All the ones being sold come from eastern Europe, and they are genuine. 

Marimo balls

----------


## tanclancy

I bought a bunch of marimo balls from (singapore) Clementi 328 LFS shop.. recently a few outer strands are turning white after a week or so.. 
Any idea what's going on? I've added dechlorinator as per instructions on the bottle, they are sitting in my 1ft planted tank with other sea grass with 10h light from 18W bulb daily..

----------


## DanDan89

i just got mine last week from c328! hope it dont turn white!

----------


## KevenBrendanLee

Anyone seen which lfs selling, in big quantities and cheaper?

----------


## aquaticstar

*Does PetLogis International has the right to advertise here. Please check the forum rules. Is permission requested and granted?*

----------


## aquaticstar

I saw that the status had been banned. But, the post had not been removed yet.

----------

